# First project



## Dee W.

My 'new-to-me' Brother Profile 552 is due to arrive on May 3rd. At this point, I have no patterns, nor have used a machine. I'm looking for a relatively simple pattern for a beach cover up to start with as my first project. Daughter lives Copacabana BR a couple of blocks from the beach, so it is a relatively frequent activity for her and the children (two girls and one boy). Would like to make something for all of them. Any suggestions gladly welcomed!


----------



## balston

Hello Dee. I find a lot of patterns from this forum and a Google Search. Just Google the pattern (i.e., "beach wrap pattern for Brother XXX machine). Hope this proves helpful.


----------



## Dee W.

Thank you, I'll do that right now! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Cdambro

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dee W.

Thank you, I can't wait to get started!


----------



## balston

WELCOME. I didn't notice that you just joined. You're going to enjoy it here.


----------



## Dee W.

Thank you. Have already found a YouTube channel thanks to a post on this site. Stoked!


----------



## knitteerli

I think you will spend a week or so getting to know your machine, work your way through the manual, page by page, until you know what you are doing before you embark on your first project. There is a lot more to learning machine knitting than machine sewing. Get a few balls of yarn of the guages appropriate to your machine before committing to large amounts of anything. I hope you love it. There are hundreds of beginner videos online to help you. Good luck!


----------



## Dee W.

Certainly good, sound advice which I will follow. Will just need to make time to learn the machine while completing the current quilt. Thank you.


----------



## KateWood

I hope it's in ready to knit condition for you, but just in case it isn't, use the search option above and read some of the topics we've posted about cleaning KMs and sponge bars...


----------



## Anouchic

Welcome to KP.


----------



## Dee W.

KateWood said:


> I hope it's in ready to knit condition for you, but just in case it isn't, use the search option above and read some of the topics we've posted about cleaning KMs and sponge bars...


Just arrived! I hope so too! No idea what a sponge bar is... Have a wide learning curve I'm sure.


----------



## randiejg

Welcome, Dee.

The first mistake I made when I bought my first machine back in the early 70's, was trying to use yarn that was too thick for the machine. Your machine is most likely a standard gauge machine, which means that the needles are spaced 4.5mm apart.

You must use lightweight yarns, such as those used for making socks and lace, up to some of the lighter weight baby yarns. If you check the label on skeined yarns, you should try yarns marked as a category 2.

You might also look into yarns put up on cones for machine knitters. These are usually quite thin, and can be used two strands together, or three strands together to get the gauge and weight of fabric you want to knit.


----------



## nannie343

Welcome and good luck with your machine. I'm sure you can find a coverup pattern online. For some good beginner lessons go to Diana Sullivan's YouTube videos, she has loads of great videos.

Enjoy,
Rhonda


----------



## Azzara

I would love to see a really nice knitted beach cover up pattern.
I made a couple of lace, thigh long wraps a few years back for my daughter but they ended up being worn over top of legging and a cammie as year round outfits.


----------



## KathyG1000

Welcome to KP. I just purchased a Brother 551 and am still learning how to use it. This is a great place to get help if you need it. I downloaded the Brother magazines http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-knitking/patterns-and-magazines.html
Most of the patterns are for the more advanced machines but some of the simpler ones look like they could easily be done on the older machines. Unfortunately I don't remember seeing any beach coverup patterns but could have missed them.


----------

